# Lily got to come home today!



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Here is my new baby! I was finally able to bring her home. She is a 5 year old cinnamon pearl. She has severe plucking and her whole body underneath her wings is bald. She was brought in to my local pet store by an elderly owner who could no longer care for her three tiels. Once removed from the other tiels she was with she began new feather growth. The pet store wanted me to wait until she started growing feathers to take her home (long story, there is another thread about it http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=29625).

I have a vet appointment to have her checked out Thursday morning. I was told she is not tame but she stepped up right away, so I am hoping she will not be too difficult to tame 

Thanks, enigma731 and meaggidear for helping my name her 

Here is my Lily!
I love her cheek patches, so big and bright 




















Here is a picture where you can see some of her problem areas. Poor baby  But I love the expression on her face!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

She's so pretty.  Let us know what the vet says!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She is absolutely gorgeous! That face just says "LOVE ME!"


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

She is so gorgeous!!! I love her cheek patches too, so big and orange


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks ladies! I will certainly give updates. Roxy, I think she really does just want to be loved, and it won't be hard loving her either!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Lily is gorgeous I really enjoyed all the pictures her coloring is absolutely stunning.Keep us updated on Lily's vet visit.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Awww, what a beautiful girl! Roo was not tame either, but she became a cuddlebird in no time. I bet Lily just wants some love too.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

She is gorgreous! Keep us updated


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Lily is beautiful! I'm so glad you were able to get her.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

aww how gorjus is she! ...


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

She is beautiful! 

I hope there is an easy solution to her problem.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

WHOO HOO Welcome to Jaime's home Lily! You will be much loved and cared for


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

She looks like she is smiling and saying thank you!
Very beautiful tiel!!!!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Lily is an amazing cockatiel! I truly believe she just needs love  I was planning on letting her settle another day but thought I would open her cage door and see what she would do. Within minutes she came out and flew right to me. She stayed on me for a while and explored her surrounding. She is still somewhat nervous, of course, but has done amazingly well since she was considered "semi-tame" by the pet shop.

I really hope that her problems can be corrected, she is such an awesome little birdie. I posted pictures where you can really see her plucked area on my thread about her in the health section. But, here are some pretty pictures of my baby to enjoy 

Hanging out on mommy










Playing on the play area. Now I must disinfect lol! Oh well, it needs a good cleaning anyway!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Here is my Lily!
I love her cheek patches, so big and bright *
----------------------------

She is GORGEOUS. I LOVE those cheek Patches. A favor, please...can you take a pix that has better lighting (like near a window) and take a clear shot from the shoulders up, and her head in profile? The reason why is I would like to show the *perfect size and color* cheek patch that is best paired with Yellow Cheeks.l;...in some collage and other things I am working on. If so that would be great...


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Sure! I will do my best!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Thanks! I hope the vet visit goes well and eventually she gets all her beautiful feathers back. Even plucked she is an exceptionally nice bird. With full plumage she will be stunning.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I was just thinking...and have a suggestion. Now that you have her start a journal/diary. Take pix's of her current condtion. make notes of the vet visit and what tests and or treatments have been done. Carefully watch the plucked areas to see if pinfeathers start to come in. If so as soon as you see them make note s in your joruinal and also take pix's. Keep an eye on her, if pinfeathers comer in, if she is leaving them alone or plucking them out. IF you see her plucking them is she dropping them or working them between her beak, and/or eating them. If chewing/eating them, what I (have done) would suggest is a couple times a week 1/4 slice of lightly salted buttered toast. See if that slows down the chewing/plucking. Also make note of her diet. research the nutrient content of it. As she improves document it with pix's and entry in your journal. At a later date this info may be helpful to others that have a similar plucked bird.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

That is so funny, I was thinking about doing just that! I would be happy to do it in the hopes that someone may benefit from my experience with Lily


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Lily is doing so well! I am so impressed by the progress she has made in less than a week. She has tried so many foods and absolutely loves the Zupreem fruit pellets (but not the red ones for some reason lol). She has tried many veggies and loves sprouts too.

She is happy to be on me but is confident enough to explore too. She doesn't play with toys yet that I have seen but I think she will eventually.

She is getting more comfortable with me and as of two days ago lets me give her scritches! I am so happy because I was expecting a wild bird that would take forever to tame and she is such a sweet bird! 

I am seeing her pluck some. This is strange because the few times I have seen her do it she seems perfectly content and not at all stressed. Once she did it right after relaxing and grinding her beak. Maybe it is just an ingrained behavior now? I see about four or five small feathers in her cage in the morning. I am hoping that with time, a proper diet, and happy home things will improve for her.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Awe. Have you tried to the toast thing? I was interested in that. lol.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I gave her some today. I have no idea what it is supposed to do but I trust Susanne knows what she's talking about lol!


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

I can't read Susanne's mind, but the butter may help with dry skin by adding some oils to her diet, and the sodium has also shown to be beneficial to plucked birds. Low sodium is a cause of plucking. =)


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh, okay. That makes sense! Thanks


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I would like an update on miss lily


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Lily is doing great! She is the sweetest bird ever. She is still a little hand shy and likes to come out of her cage on her own which is fine by me! I haven't seen her pluck in the last few days, so I'm very happy about that


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I would keep offering the toast weekly or so until her feathers grown back and then watch her. It may be both stress and a sodium deficiency so hopefully by then she will feel settled in and her sodium level won't be low.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> I would keep offering the toast weekly or so until her feathers grown back and then watch her. It may be both stress and a sodium deficiency so hopefully by then she will feel settled in and her sodium level won't be low.


I will do that. She loves the toast! I see new feather growth on her today around her legs and close to her vent. I hope she will regrow feathers but of course I love her no less bald  Thanks, Bailey.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

That's promising! Let the feathers keep coming! =)


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

yay! i'm glad they're coming back in. and it's awesome she loves the toast! lol.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

She seems to love everything I offer her lol! She is a surprisingly good eater. She was either given a variety in her previous home or she is just starved for food other than seed


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> She seems to love everything I offer her lol! She is a surprisingly good eater. She was either given a variety in her previous home or she is just starved for food other than seed


I wish I could get Ama to eat veggies! She watches Grey RUN for the veggies and she just goes and picks up a nutriberry. lol. I'm hoping over time, she'll get curious. Even my budgies eat veggies! I really expected her to munch down on them, but she doesn't.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, have you tried holding it for her? Since she is such a cuddly momma's bird she may eat them if you feed them to her. It's what I have to do to get Bailey to eat anything lol!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> Aww, have you tried holding it for her? Since she is such a cuddly momma's bird she may eat them if you feed them to her. It's what I have to do to get Bailey to eat anything lol!


Yesss. She looks at me like I'm stupid and invading her personal space with "aliens" and waddles away. LOL.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

That is so cute! Maybe she will catch on eventually. At least she eats nutriberries.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I just have to say it's always really weird hearing you talk about your 'tiel with my name! LOL.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> She seems to love everything I offer her lol! She is a surprisingly good eater. She was either given a variety in her previous home or she is just starved for food other than seed


Roo is like that. She thinks veggies are treats. Sunny, on the other hand, is like "just give me the millet!" despite the fact that he has ALWAYS been offered a good diet.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Bailey, that is too funny! I named her before I knew your name but I probably would have named her that anyway lol!

Michelle, I have a few that won't try any veggies or anything but a few others (Willow and apparently Lily) that will try anything. I also have one (Phoebe) who is a junk food junkie! She won't touch veggies but if I'm eating chips or something bad she will do just about anything to get a bite!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Lily is such a good bird! She is growing lots of feathers and I am happy to report no plucking in the last couple of days. She sat on my shoulder today preening forever. There was a lot of feather sheath dust when she was done


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

wohoo! i can't wait to see pics of a fully feathered lily.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

She's growing feathers on her belly area, but nothing under her wings yet. I am hoping she won't always be naked! I worry about her getting cold.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> She's growing feathers on her belly area, but nothing under her wings yet. I am hoping she won't always be naked! I worry about her getting cold.


I would be too! lol. We are such worriful parents.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I know! I especially worry about her because I don't want her to be stressed at all so she doesn't pluck!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I am so confused! I was thinking that Lily was plucking feathers but today there were three feathers in her cage (her pellet bowl, actually) and one was a crest feather so now I am wondering if she is molting? Would that even make any sense? She certainly has new feather growth. I know she didn't pluck a crest feather, right?! Any ideas?


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

She is beautiful! Wow! Congrats!  
Here's hoping all the best with her feather condition.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

She may be molting and plucking..or a crest feather could have just fallen out randomly. Brewer's yeast would help her if you're not already giving it to her.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok. Yep, she is getting that and the toast. Thanks!

Sometimes she squeaks in pain while preening and I don't know is she is just tender and it hurts or she is attempting to pluck. I have only actually seen her pull out a feather twice. Once during the vet visit and one other time. I have not seen her mess with any feather growing in except to normally preen. This is my first experience with plucking so basically I'm just not sure what she's doing!


----------



## jellybean (Mar 20, 2011)

Hope she grows feathers quickly !! Is brewers yeast to help feathers grow? How much and how often do you give it? My babies are molting right now, will it help?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Brewer's yeast is for stress. And since molting is stressful, it will help them out if you sprinkle it onto some millet for them. 

And I used to give it to Krissi daily or every other day.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Does anyone have an opinion on these? Would it be a good idea or would it just cause more stress? They do have a cockatiel size one too.

http://www.mysafebirdstore.com/PLUCKERS_OVERPREENERS-Cape_Collar_Cover_Ups_for_Pluckers_Small.html


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Stress....


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

That's what I was thinking. Thanks!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I agree it would only make things worse. Even if that helped, it only puts a bandaid on the problem. If she was going to pluck, she would pull all the feathers as soon as you took that off.


----------



## sasha2334829 (May 9, 2012)

She is so pretty. Hope you get good news from the vet.


----------

